# Ullesthorpe Men's Individual Open Medal - Friday 30th September



## Crow (Sep 11, 2016)

As above, I'm looking to book a slot around 13.50 so space for three more in the group, anybody interested?

You'll have to put up with the "newt fence" on the first and second holes but free relief can be taken. 
(The newt fence is a polythene barrier about 2 feet high that's there to prevent the great crested newts coming back before work on the first and second holes commences.)

Â£14.50 for visitors, handicap required.

See link below for more information about the course.
http://www.ullesthorpegolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2016)

I gather as handicaps are required it's a qualifier, if so, I'm interested.  I'm currently building and starting a new business so late on a Friday shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			I gather as handicaps are required it's a qualifier, if so, I'm interested.  I'm currently building and starting a new business so late on a Friday shouldn't be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's a qualifier, shall I put you down as playing?


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2016)

Crow said:



			Yes it's a qualifier, shall I put you down as playing?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2016)

Put me down provisionally please Nick - Just need to check that I can get the day off.  Want to try and improve on last year!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2016)

Day off confirmed so a definite. Thanks.


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Day off confirmed so a definite. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

You're in! :thup:

Tee time booked/confirmed at 13.50, one space left in the fourball.


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2016)

Thought I'd give this a bump, still one place left in the fourball.


Chance for a late qualifier if you've a handicap target to hit.

Or the last chance you'll get to play the frightening first as come October it's definitely going.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 17, 2016)

Put me down as a possible. Will have to check next week if I'm free that day.


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Put me down as a possible. Will have to check next week if I'm free that day.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Nick, that's the four assuming you can make it. :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 18, 2016)

Nick, I had a niggling feeling about that date and I've got to look after my eldest daughter as her school has a teacher training day on the 30th. Pity as I enjoyed the course when I played it.


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Nick, I had a niggling feeling about that date and I've got to look after my eldest daughter as her school has a teacher training day on the 30th. Pity as I enjoyed the course when I played it.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame Nick, but family comes first.


Still one place left folks!


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Just PM'd you.


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Just PM'd you. 

Click to expand...

Just replied, look forward to seeing you on Friday. :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Great, thanks Nick. Looking forward to it.

I'll be there about 1:30


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2016)

I won't be overly early either, got to look after Max before I leave and need to pick up my clubs & trolley from my club en route, so I will just rock up and smack it, find it, and then smack it again as few times as possible  &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I won't be overly early either, got to look after Max before I leave and need to pick up my clubs & trolley from my club en route, so I will just rock up and smack it, find it, and then smack it again as few times as possible  &#128540;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Every day is like that for me.


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for coming guys and I hope that you enjoyed the afternoon.

I think it's fair to say that none of us burnt the course up, we all had our lows but hopefully offset by enough highs to make it enjoyable.

Worst hole for me was the 9th where I was the only one to find the green but then four stabbed to have the highest score on the hole. 
(I wasn't the worst putter though )


----------



## GG26 (Sep 30, 2016)

Many thanks for hosting us again Nick, an enjoyable afternoon even if my golf was awful.  The 12 on the first set the tone for the first nine, although I began to strike it better later on.  I look forward to playing again next year when I believe that the first is being shortened by 200 yards .

Highlight was Fish finding the hole with an approach on the 7th from over 100 yards. Struggling to think of a highlight from my round - maybe the drive on 18.  One of us even managed to emulate Ernie Els on the putting green 

Thanks for being patient with my erratic play today guys, I really did hack it around for the first few holes.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for your company guys, thoroughly enjoyed my afternoon even though my golf sucked. 87 with zero idea why apart from the crazy greens.


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2016)

Can only emulate the other comments, high & lows for what ended up a strange frustrating round. 

Was driving well with my usual slight (baby) draw until the 6th when I sliced 3 on the belt oob and decided to NR and walk the hole! 

Had a repeat of Woburn on the 7th when nobody saw my drive so 3 off the tee on the long par 5, knobbed a long worm killer with my fairway wood trying too hard to chase the shots back, then took a 8 iron to get round the corner over the tree line and had 85 yards left to the pin and suitably chipped in &#128540; that's my longest hole out and it felt good after knowing I had NR'd on the hole before. 

Great company, only just made it in as darkness fell quickly. 

I'm saying nowt about watching an Ernie 5 putt &#128514; but the greens are very tricky. 

Cheers guys, hopefully used up all my bad shots so I have a decent last medal early this morning.


----------

